# Lake Livingston / White Bass Crappie combo



## palmettoguideservice (May 13, 2010)

The lake Livingston white Bass Run has heated up to no less than INCREADABLE. This is up there with one of the best seasons ever for fishing the spawn. Females now heavy with eggs are dominating catches. I have taken limits for the past week. We are catching most of the fish on jigs worked slow on the bottom in deep cuts or 11- 15' flats. Shad are everywere and we have got into some fast action on Whites hearding shad.
Wednesday we limited on Whites in a hour and then had to go Crappie fishing.
Caught 25 big crappie on minnows fished around lay downs about 3' deep.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Great report. And even better catch
James


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great report Dave....and the great white bass run portends some great fishing next summer and fall.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Were you in wal-mart earlier?


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

What is the fish population in LIvingston? Whitebass, crappie, shad (threadfin?) catfish (channels and blues?)

Very nice stringer!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Were you in wal-mart earlier?


LOL, literally


----------

